
The dark side of eventual consistency and how to triumph over it - hugorocha
handling eventual consistency<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;swlh&#x2F;handling-eventual-consistency-11324324aec4
======
forgotmypw17
this article is behind a paywall that not even archive.is seems to know how to
get around...

